# Wer nutzt einen Wohnwagen (welchen) bei Marathons, 24h Rennen, Festivals



## mäcpomm (24. September 2018)

Viele schöne Marathons, CTF's RTF's etc. beginnen recht früh und Pensionen sind nicht immer um die Ecke.
Eine gute Base beim 24h Rennen ist auch Gold wert finde ich.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen in Sachen Camping an der "Strecke"?


----------



## Eddigofast (24. September 2018)

Ideal sind diese Bauformen https://www.caravaning.de/vergleich/vergleichstest-5-transport-wohnwagen-schlafen-wohnen-sanitaer/  aber ein ganz normaler WW tut es auch, bei den Veranstaltungen ist genügend Infrastruktur wie Duschen, Toilette vorhanden so das dieses in einem WW nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (24. September 2018)

Schlafen, Kaffee kochen und nachts pipi machen sind die wichtigsten Eckdaten. Duschen muß nicht sein.
Z.B. der hier.


----------



## mäcpomm (24. September 2018)

Und weg. Der Dethleffs Camper 430 T war wohl kein schlechtes Angebot.


----------



## Wahiawoo (26. September 2018)

Falls man am Startort auf z.B. nur Wiese steht ohne Infrastruktur mit 230VAC Landstrom, dann ist ein Autarkie-Paket mit guter Batterie für Licht ganz hilfreich. Die PKW-Batterie muss dan nicht als Stromquelle mißbraucht werden. Der Kühlschrank sollte dann auch mit Gas funktionieren.


----------



## mäcpomm (19. November 2018)

Fast vor der Haustür stand ein Adria 360 zum Verkauf.
Kleine Sitzgruppe im Bug (mal sehen ob ich daraus ein festes Bett mache), kleines Bad und im Heck auch noch ne Sitzgruppe aus der man ein schmales Etagenbett bauen kann.
Sehr sauber, Heizung läuft, den Kühlschrank habe ich auf Gas leider nicht zum laufen gebracht. Angeblich hat die Vorbesitzerin immer 230V gehabt. Hoffentlich liegt es an der langen Nichtnutzung das er nicht wollte.

Im Frühjahr kriegt er neue Reifen, evt Solar mit eigener Batterie. LED Licht und vielleicht einen Carport..... ;-)


----------



## Schwitte (24. November 2018)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen in Sachen Camping an der "Strecke"?


Das Problem ist, das du in D nicht so einfach "wild" Campen darfst.
Müsstest du mit so einem WoWa als theoretisch immer auf einen Campingplatz, der nicht immer in der Nähe ist.
Wir steuern auch den einen oder anderen Marathon per Camper an.
Aber auch nur, wenn es eine Möglichkeit zum Campen in der Nähe des Events gibt.
Also entweder auf einem CP oder vom Veranstalter ausgewiesenem Gelände.


----------



## mäcpomm (24. November 2018)

Genau das ist der Plan. Entweder Campingplatz und vielleicht ein paar Tage eine schöne Ecke Deutschlands kennen lernen.
Oder, wie z.B. in Willingen, Rad am Ring usw. auf dem Gelände des Veranstalters.
Aktuell soll es eine Art Testballon werden.
Wenn es mir Spaß macht wird es ausgebaut ansonsten verkaufe ich den Wagen wieder.

PS: Eine Nacht zum wiederherstellen der Fahrtüchtigkeit ist auch in D erlaubt.
Deshalb war mir Bett und kleine Sitzgruppe wichtig.


----------



## Hopi (9. Dezember 2018)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das du in D nicht so einfach "wild" Campen darfst.
> Müsstest du mit so einem WoWa als theoretisch immer auf einen Campingplatz, der nicht immer in der Nähe ist.
> Wir steuern auch den einen oder anderen Marathon per Camper an.
> Aber auch nur, wenn es eine Möglichkeit zum Campen in der Nähe des Events gibt.
> Also entweder auf einem CP oder vom Veranstalter ausgewiesenem Gelände.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig, in D ist das schlafen zur Wiederherstellung der Fahrtüchtigkeit fast überall erlaubt, nur in sehr stark touristischen Gebieten ist es meist verboten. Abgesehen, davon kenne ich es aus unserer Zeit von den DH Rennen, das es fast immer ein Fahrerlager (Campingplatz) gab. Wir hatten Jahre lang eine Wowa, haben damit sogar in Lac Blanc auf dem Parkplatz des Bikeparkes das WE verbracht. Jetzt haben wir einen T5 der für eine Nacht reicht, weil Wowa halt immer sehr viel Platz braucht. 

Also viel Spaß mit deinem Wowa, wir haben es nie bereut einen gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Juni 2019)

Hallo! Ich klink mich hier mal ein: Wie ist denn der Umbaustand des WW? Hat er dir schon auf Festivals nützen können?


----------



## mäcpomm (13. Juni 2019)

Umgebaut habe ich bis auf die neuen Reifen noch nichts und ihn erst 1x genutzt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

